# Whatâ€™s The Last Watch You Bought This Year?



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

Could not help myself itâ€™s a big change from the Seiko diverâ€™s I normally get

but I really like the look of it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It was my RLT36, all I can say is what a watch


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Dru said:


> Could not help myself itâ€™s a big change from the Seiko diverâ€™s I normally get
> 
> but I really like the look of it


It's me Black Monster. Wife says she's never seen anything so big before, and thinks it will sap my strength.

Life's like that though, isn't it?

Happy Christmas to all at the forum

Grey


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Last one I bought was an M1 off Nalu ..... seems ages ago now.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope to hell this is the last one


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

My last was a few days ago:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

The last one I bought is still on route, a Seiko 6309 .. no pics, prior to that it was this, but flipped it as could not bond:










But this one before that, one I'd been after for a while .. Speedy 1957 Re-Edition


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A Seiko Spirit on its way from Tokyo.

Just tracked it to the Parcelforce depot in Mitcham


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> My last was a few days ago:


Nice one matt


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

This, luv it to bits! -










- which was a totally unpremeditated purchase following close on the heels of this, also a complete impulse buy:










I now need a lengthy cooling off period


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just agreed a deal with ETCHY for his Strela. No pics available of the actual one but should be like the one on the left - pic from RLT Photo Gallery. I'll then have a matching pair - black & white dialed versions.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bought this 2 weeks ago and sold it today. I had hankered after a Fortis for months and have no idea why I didn't bond with it, I tried for whole week but it just wasn't me.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

RLT 38 last month ,the last and best of the year


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Casio G Shock.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well that would have to be these three bought from Andy (Thorpey69)

*Perona 17 Jewels*










*Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels*










Haven`t taken a photo of this so have nicked Andy`s one









*Sekonda Deluxe 18 Jewels*










Mind you this one which was bought a little earlier will finally be on my wrist on Monday









*Casio "Super Illuminator" - MTD-1048A-1A2VEF *


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

RLT 36 and a Chase Durer Bomber command at the same time.










Something else may just make it by the end of the year though


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Traded for a Steelfish XXL but the years not over yet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one for me...and probably the most expensive of the year as well









Seller's pic; it arrived on Wed but not had time to photograph it yet. It also needs 'cleaning up'; might get it re-dialed.

It's a very rare Hamilton Regulus.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

philjopa said:


> Just agreed a deal with ETCHY for his Strela. No pics available of the actual one but should be like the one on the left - pic from RLT Photo Gallery. I'll then have a matching pair - black & white dialed versions.


The only problem then is you'll need a matched pair of 3017s


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A Marathon SAR, still on route from Canada.

Mike


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

An Orsa Sea angler which im hoping to collect early tomorrow morning from the post office


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope this is my the last one this year....IÂ´m still waiting...shipped from US today....
































(Mayels photo)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

No pics yet but a CWC G10 & the RLT 15 both of which Jase was selling recently (thanks Jase).


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

22nd December is a bit previous; I'll post in a few days









-- Tim


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

RLT38 was the last I bought I think.

I have agreed to buy several







but have been put on double secret probation by SWMBO and had to defer the actual purchase until next year (thankfully, there are a number of very tolerant and understanding fellow forumers about







you know who you are...)

I will be flipping a few in the new year, too, I think, to make room.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

salmonia said:


> I hope this is my the last one this year....IÂ´m still waiting...shipped from US today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for one of these too. Can't wait to get my grubby mits on it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hasn't arrived yet just bought a cheap mil timex, hopefully en route from the US


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

The RLT 69, number 55/100 was my last buy...its as good as it looks


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Oops, I lied! Just got away with buying a Longines Spirit (white dial) today while out with the wife. Very nice, and I'll have to post some pics


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This one.......a Chinese "Red Torch".








sellers pic

My co-worker tells me that it's "not common" whatever that means.

It's currently in transit along with this one..........








sellers pic

Seller claims that these were manufactured in the late 50's but I can't confirm. Probably designed in the 50's and manufactured up to and including the late 70's. Either way I like them both. If anybody else has more information about them I'd be happy to listen.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

I have been maily selling the watches during the past few months, but I did make one purchase that has ben the last one for the year and it is this:




























Its a beauty.!

Thanks and have a great Xmas everyone.!

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I`m in the process of buying something yellow at the moment, but it won`t arrive until the new year so probably doesn`t count


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Another CWC G10 (an early one) I picked it up from my parents today.

I'm becoming obsessed with these watches









Merry Christmas

Dave










P.S. Deano that Sinn is a beauty.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

*Bill Yao modded SKX007*










which I really like very much more than I thought I would add to this George's SKX009 and I am a happy bunny or something like that
















Happy Christmas to everyone


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

this 'un










merry xmas to all & a prosperous new year

john


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

got this just over a week ago thats it for this year










merry christmas all


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Pic of my new watch, lifted from Longines website:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> Pic of my new watch, lifted from Longines website:


Seen that in a shop window very nice, if only it was undated


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The last watch that I bought is the Seiko Spirit SCVS003 just like Dapper's, although this won't arrive until the New Year. The watch I'll be unwrapping on Christmas morning is this:





































Strap not original just something I was experimenting with.

However I'm keen to stress that there is 8 more days to go until the end of the month, so who knows what my last watch purchase of the year might be. 

Cheers all, and a have a great Christmas.

Gary

P.S. Dapper you'll undoubtable get you Spirit before me, any chance of some initial impressions to shorten my wait?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just paid for this SeaGull chrono, Ive liked these since I first saw one, dial is nice and clean, no date, manual wind, lovely!

Sellers picture....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just paid for this SeaGull chrono, Ive liked these since I first saw one, dial is nice and clean, no date, manual wind, lovely!
> 
> Sellers picture....


Oh dear Jase what have you done?









Had too much to drink at the office party did we?









It doesn`t suit you at all, it`s the wrong size, colour, shape, the crown`s odd, the hands are weird, in fact it`s a total disaster









Look I`ll tell you what, as you`r a mate, I`ll help save you from total embarrasment and take it off you hands, you know it makes sense


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

See, its goodwill geastures like that that that makes RLT a great place









Thanks for looking out for me Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> See, its goodwill geastures like that that that makes RLT a great place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s what mates are for









So when you sober up, just send me a PM


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just paid for this SeaGull chrono, Ive liked these since I first saw one, dial is nice and clean, no date, manual wind, lovely!
> 
> Sellers picture....


They are nice, aren't they? Pity they're so hard to get hold of...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Just paid for this SeaGull chrono, Ive liked these since I first saw one, dial is nice and clean, no date, manual wind, lovely!
> 
> Sellers picture....


Nice watch Jase, no lume though?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Just paid for this SeaGull chrono, Ive liked these since I first saw one, dial is nice and clean, no date, manual wind, lovely!
> ...


Thanks Andy, I forgot about that









Jase, it`s also got no lume and therefore is totally unsuitable for you


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I would like to see a close up of that movement, mainly the column wheel area


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Seen that in a shop window very nice, if only it was undated


Ah, for me the presence of a date is a definite bonus. I only have 1 watch without a date (in a collection of 18), I just find it too useful.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Final purchase of the year,a true Limited Edition

Martin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> I would like to see a close up of that movement, mainly the column wheel area


Is this any good?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Good pic Chris.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s got a display back?









That`s obviously no good for Jason , he hates them


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s got a display back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know Mach, he might decide to live with it on this one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s got a display back?
> ...


You`re not helping


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Me?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Me?


Yeah you!!









BTW I`ve just realised it`s probably not very water resistant and therefore useless for diving which as we all know is one of Mr Miller`s favourite hobbies


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Me?
> ...


I think he would be alright for diving into a pint at his local though Mac?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know its flawed Mac, I'll just have to get used to it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one arrived on Thursday... Breitling Pluton, courtesy of Martin


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This now collected


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Thorpey,

That is quite stunning, I really like that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I know its flawed Mac, I'll just have to get used to it


I`m sure you will and no doubt with a big grin on your face


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well the yellow one fell through but something much nicer has appeared on the horizon thanks to one forum member noticing my haranging of another forum member
















I like this place


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Friends, I'm seeing some seriously nice pieces here ... I really like that Seagull. Beautifully done .....

My final purchaces of the year are a black SS Saumurai (Seiko), and a Blue Monster ('05 edition). I'm partial to Seiko's, though Roy's offerings are really starting to weigh heavily in favour .......









And if anyone has a yellow DOXA Divingstar that they're tired of ..........


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Rough pics of my latest, used without permission from the 'bay.

The blue dial looks fantastic, the picture doesn't do it justice. Don't think I've seen a picture that does, otherwise I'd have bought one before. Wasn't really looking for another blue watch as have the Seamaster, but couldn't pass this up.










I thought the white face was different from everything else I have so I snapped this up too. I like the way the hours are printed on the chapter ring, keeping the dial cleaner.










The bezel feels much nicer on the 2300 than the 0040. Neither of the movements adjusts as nicely as the 7S26, IMO. Both Citizen's 'hack' with little back pressure on the crown.

Also waiting on a ladies' Orient for the wife. Missed out on a Rado by $2.50, DAMN, DAMN, DAMN, shoulda gone for it. Especially as she loved the pictures I showed her after the fact...

Also have a nylon strap coming from Watchadoo. Will be looking for SS bracelets in the new year.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

European Company Watch Panhard M8D


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Orator,i just need some glasses now to see the day /month











Regards,

Russ


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

This........










And a O&W ID3077..which I'm waiting eagerly for.....


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

My last and most expensive watch this year.


----------



## AndyC (Dec 29, 2006)

Last this year (until January).










Best regards

Andy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Yet another Seiko diver, I'm afraid... Model SHC039










Rob


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeez thanks guys for posting these Venus 175 Chinese clones in Sea-Gull and Alpha format. Thought the Benrus Ultra-Deep was the last but nope. So.......waiting for an invoice, an off-fleabay deal on an Alpha for like $110 shipping in, could not do the Sea-Gull myself. Just have to take apart one of those clones they look cool









buggers


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I originally bought a couple of Jack Hargreaves DVDs for my Dad this Christmas but his eyesight is causing him problems so I got him this










but for me it was this










Jason's RLT 29

P.S. Karl if you read this, how much do you want for your 29?


----------

